# squirrel hunting



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

looking for some good squirrel hunting woods.Any suggestions


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Any of the State Hunting Area's East of you are good. Salt Fork and Wildcat Hollow have good populations of gray squirrel and some fox squirrel.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'd head to the Ohio Power Lands which is under hunted... or at least in the areas I've been hunting for the last 25+ years and go back into the hard to reach places...
Ron hit on some good ideas too which I'll add to by stating any of the Wayne National Forest holdings where you can still hunt places and not see another person all day... In some sections you can take a 4 wheeler back in...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Try Delaware wildlife just north of columbus. I know everybody hunts there for Pheasants/deer and rabbits. There has to be some squirrels.

ski


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Seeing a ton of squirrels out with this thaw, hoping to get out monday morning. Gonna try to get me a mess then, hope the thaw holds. Anybody that wants to go, just call me tonight or tomorrow, or leave a PM tonight or tomorrow. Later all.
..
Huntinbull


----------

